# Syngonanthus post! Take a look!



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello!
Just wanted to let you all know there's another post up on the my blog (link below) this time it's about Syngonanthus (formerly known as Tonina) along with some Japanese aquarium shop pics of some rare varieties! Please take a look!  Here's a taste!

The following picture is of a "variety" tank, at a Japanese pet store. The Japanese really appreciate the fine-details and differences in things in general, and so it's no surprise that the collectors would go out of their way to find as many varieties as possible! You will also see some other varieties of Eriocaulon and Tonina, as these "variety" tanks are mainly comprised of "Star plants" (Eriocaulon, Tonina, and Syngonanthus).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I wonder how they get all that. You can't just bring stuff out of Brazil.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish we had stores like that in the US! I looked up the conversion from Japanese yen to US dollars. 2,400 Yen = $28.52. Not an impossible price to pay for plants like that.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just cruel to put of the pxs of plants that are unavailable to the majority of us! You wicked man!


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I bought Tonina 'marbe queen' and Elgeria fluitans in a store at Ginza, Tokyo this June. Roughly $15 for each stem.
値段はちょうっと高いですね！


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cavan - No idea! I know that the Japanese have a very strong foothold in Brazil in terms of collecting
so Im sure they have their connections.

HeyPK - Truly isn't a high price, at least to me  I've payed 100s for certain
groups of plants that I've always loved. You do pay for the quality though, so I feel like it's worth the price 

Texgal - At least now u know what there is out there to put on ur wish-list!

snail_chen - I actually had a piece of that marble queen sent to me 2 yrs ago from that exact same store! That is gorgeous plant, but the white markings can be fickle


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

i need to have that.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

There are also some very nice Tonina displays at the Goldfish market in Hong Kong. Look, want, but can't bring home. 8-[

Do you know what substrate the Japanese store used?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love Elgeria fluitans!! I've kept it before and it's so amazing!!! It's hard to find!! I'd love to have it again but I think it sill be a while. I don't see international travel in my near future. You guys are so lucky.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

look at them all, drooling over themselves! get a hold of you people!! wahaahahaha!!!


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

bunbuku - I've asked them, and they've said that all they use is amazonia 1, not 2.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

The neatness in the grouping and signs speaks to my OCD


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Any recommendations for aquarium stores to visit in Tokyo? Might be there in the fall. I can drool over the plants but at least I can take some hardscape home!


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

@Bunbuku, There are lots of stores in Tokyo, but luckily I`ve seen most of the worth-while stores and I recommend stores such as Aqua Forest -Shinjuku (subnade shopping area), Aqua Gallery -Ginza(Roof top level store of Matsuzakaya department store), Tokyo Sunmarine -Shinozaki, H2 -Komabatodaemae (a station on the Keio-Inokashira line, starting from Shibuya). Those I would recommend, as the others are ok, but they do not have good quality plants, or fish for that matter


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Inspire91 said:


> @Bunbuku, There are lots of stores in Tokyo, but luckily I`ve seen most of the worth-while stores and I recommend stores such as Aqua Forest -Shinjuku (subnade shopping area), Aqua Gallery -Ginza(Roof top level store of Matsuzakaya department store), Tokyo Sunmarine -Shinozaki, H2 -Komabatodaemae (a station on the Keio-Inokashira line, starting from Shibuya). Those I would recommend, as the others are ok, but they do not have good quality plants, or fish for that matter


Thanks man! Will have to check those out!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you would have been even more envious if i had taken pictures at taiwan... they had huge tanks and tanks of plants for prices that'd make you want to move to asian countries. plus their dwarf shrimp are so cheap and of high quality that even i'd want to move to taiwan.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

from my trip to taiwan i noticed that the MAJORITY of stores sold and used this as their substrate or different coloration/varieties
http://yfrog.com/5e1001028hjx


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I love Elgeria fluitans!! I've kept it before and it's so amazing!!! It's hard to find!! I'd love to have it again but I think it sill be a while. I don't see international travel in my near future. You guys are so lucky.


I just got Elgeria fluitans from Ginza, Tokyo, Japan this summer. Do you want any?


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

Bunbuku said:


> Any recommendations for aquarium stores to visit in Tokyo? Might be there in the fall. I can drool over the plants but at least I can take some hardscape home!


I had a whole list of Aquarium stores throughout Japan, but I cannot find it now.


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> you would have been even more envious if i had taken pictures at taiwan... they had huge tanks and tanks of plants for prices that'd make you want to move to asian countries. plus their dwarf shrimp are so cheap and of high quality that even i'd want to move to taiwan.


I agree. I love the Aquariums in Hong Kong and Taiwan! None of the Aquariums in US can be a match.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

the best aquarium stores in taiwan are in taipei... at beitou and songjianglou. another great thing would be their driftwood, you can buy HUGE pieces of unique shapes for less than US 3 dollars. is it illegal to bring back pieces of driftwood that stores sell in foreign countries?


----------

